# Mystery plant in vegetable garden....



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Egad. Something is growing in my vegetable garden and I don't know what it is. I'm hoping it's not a triffid. 

Can anyone help me identify this volunteer "something-or-an-other"?

click on text link under pic for a HUGE photo.










http://www.webwonderful.com/plant/plant.jpg










http://www.webwonderful.com/plant/flower.jpg










http://www.webwonderful.com/plant/leaf.jpg

thanks in advance everyone.

donsgal


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks like catalpa to me just have never seen one bloom that small.Mine get huge here.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow-what ever it is it's beautiful.. Can you transplant it to another area & see what it becomes?

Patty


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

The plant, I discovered, is a Devil's Claw. Probably the biggest one EVER thanks to the yummy compost and planting medium used! LOL. I am going to keep it growing and see what happens. I understand the seed pods (hence the name "devil's claw" are quite unique looking!

Thanks for the replies. Oh, just for the record, I found the answer at idigmygarden.com which is a great resource for gardeners. If you haven't checked it out, I recommend it.

donsgal


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope that thing doesn't spread. I understand devils claw is a severe problem in rangeland in some parts of the country.


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

here's a link to a photo of the seed pod:

http://wc.pima.edu/~bfiero/tucsonecology/plants/images/ww_decl01.jpg


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The seed pod is scary. :help: 

That aside, those are some beautiful flowers, and the leaves kind of remind me of lily pads. So, where oh where can I find seeds for this scary/pretty plant, I wonder?


----------



## Don (Dec 23, 2005)

The leaves are pretty sticky, too. Not aware if they have any use or not...
As KSFarmer stated, the dried pods of these plants are hazardous to range animals, deer, etc. The tips are very sharp and some form a real hook!
As the pods are developing, they look like a small green elephant's trunk. While still small and tender, they can be steamed or pickled like okra...even look and taste a bit like okra. Once they mature and harden, they will split open (see the photo given by doohap) and the seeds will eventually pop out, or you can pry them out yourself. Native Americans (Papagos and Pimas) still cultivate this plant for the pods which they dry and weave into their baskets for the dark accents. The pods are also often used in various art crafts.
Be very careful if you plan to grow this plant as a crop...keep it contained so it doesn't become a neighborhood nusance. If someone REALLY wants seeds, I do have some, but again, plan carefully and don't let it get out of hand. If after having this in your garden, you choose not to keep it going, destroy the plant/pods/seeds by burning it in a contained area.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

You can tell that it is a devil's claw by the strong unpleasant odor of the plant.

Since this is growing in your vegetable garden make use of the plant by harvesting immature pods and pickling them. Yes, quite edible. The fuzzy immature pods when pickled look like a little mouse complete with tail. Rather tasty too.

Third line from the bottom at this site confirms such if you doubted me.
http://www.lib.ksu.edu/wildflower/devilsclaw.html


----------

